# Tractor Restoration



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 560....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/ageless-iron/step-by-step-resting-a-classic-tract_565-sl46592


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice. Grandpa bought a brand new 560 gas NF in 1959. Added Schwartzwide front to it in '60. Was a great tractor save for the fact it took 40 acres to turn.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I help a neighbor that has a 560 gas and it matches up to the tedder great. Comfortable to drive.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I broke up a lot of old hay/pasture land for the neighbor in high school running a diesel 560. Manual steering on it. The hydrulics would not work when the oil got warm. It was his spare tractor (at one time his main tractor) when is JD 4020 was in the shop. That thing was like the energiser bunny. Just kept going and going.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice article, what they forgot to include in the last pane was yet another deaf farmer from running a straight pipe.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A lot of people don't realize that excess noise will actually fatigue you. I was big into dirt track racing back in the day. No one wore ear plugs. It took me a couple of years to realize why I was exhausted the next day even after just sitting in the pit bleachers all night instead of wrenching on the cars. Excess noise is not good on many different levels!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gee it looked in good shape in the first before picture....

But pictures can be very deceiving


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

We still depend heavily on my Dad's 560 diesel as our loader tractor and a 460 gas for cutting and raking. Both could use an overhaul if not a full restoration. Probably won't happen until I get my own tractor so we have something else to use while they are being overhauled.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

We have a 560, and that darn thing is the worst POS that has ever come here. We've spent too much money on it to sell it. We used to use it pretty much, I got real good at swapping head gaskets. My dad said that normally right after they spent a day putting the corn picker on was right about the time the head gasket would fail. One of the reasons that we have mainly green tractors anymore.

Rodney


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Rodney R said:


> One of the reasons that we have mainly green tractors anymore.
> 
> Rodney


We have Olivers as well, or you talking that other off brand thats also green?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

[quote name="mlappin" post="172734" timestamp="1432088689"]

We have Olivers as well, or you talking that other off brand thats also green? [/quote

Ya I have heard fendts are pretty good tractors. Maybe one day I will get one


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, now I'll tell the 'rest of the story'. My grandfather had bought our 560 new. My dad then bought a farm and needed a tractor, so he naturally went to the IH guy to get a 560 demo'd to him. Long story short the IH guy wouldn't demo it to him, for fear of it breaking (!), but the green dealer was more than eager to have him sit on a 3010, and later a 4020, and still later a 4430,........

Rodney


----------

